# want to start a small terrarium--need advice



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Hello All,

I have acquired a nice 1 gallon glass jar from work and think it would make a nice little terrarium. I have a few questions:

1. Substrate. I plan on using cheap topsoil covered with a topping of soil master select. Would it be a bad idea to add a sprinkling of osmocote? Would just the topsoil provide sufficient nutrients? 

2. I have a south facing window. Will this provide sufficient lighting? If it is too little light in the winter, I can probably take it up to our department's greenhouse. 

3. For plants, I was thinking of using Anubias nana 'petite', weeping moss and Crypt. wendtii and perhaps Crypt. spiralis. I have both of these crypts in my aquarium right now. Will both of these crypts melt? 

4. Should I keep the top on the jar, cover it loosely, or cover it tightly? 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

Some advice that was given to me is that you want a tight enough seal that it will keep moisture in, but not so tight that you can't get some air movement and a little moisture escaping if it gets too hot.

I'd say that your window should provide enough light for the plants that you are considering. They may not thrive during the winter, but they should do just fine.

If you find that those crypts are too large for the container, let me know. As I'm sure you remember I've got several varieties that are smaller and already growing emersed. I'm sure I could find a few that I have enough extra that you could snag some to get started.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks Joy!


----------

